# The Ultimate Model Paint Conversion Chart



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2019)

The Ultimate Model Paint Conversion Chart

I don't know if anyone else has this problem but I have to upload Adobe Flash almost weekly to check out the site even though my Flash is up to date

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Builder 2010 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks. It's terrific. Then I just look at every page and downloaded it only to find that I already had it on my laptop (and hadn't ever used it). Too bad it's 224 pages long so it would be difficult to print out and have as a desk reference. Just have to remember that I have it.


----------

